# Borla exhaust



## portillo408 (Jan 14, 2007)

Im a newbie and I just recently installed my brola exhaust w/ 5" tips and it's not as loud as I thought it was going to be. It's barely a little bit louder than my stock but I can definitely feel the difference in performance between the 2. 

How would I make the exhaust louder? I'm thinking about ordering kooks headers as well


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Give it a few tanks of gas, it will probally get a tad louder.

The performance difference is all in your head from sound though.


----------



## portillo408 (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah your right, im probably jus thinking it's gaining a bit more power lol. Headers are going to be next but still curious on how to make the exhaust louder


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Headers will make it louder, cut outs, different cat back.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

Headers will make it louder for sure. I just put the SLP lt's with the high flow cats and my stock exhaust is alot louder.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Just wait until you put headers on, the exhaust will really open up.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you still have the resonators?


----------



## portillo408 (Jan 14, 2007)

Yup still have resonators


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You can get rid of the cats too.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got that same exhaust. Your right. It's not loud. It's a tone thing. More of a lower burbling sound than a loud raspy sound. I like it though. Honestly, bought it for the tips, the T304 stainless steel, the 20 pounds in weight savings, and the Borla name. I put Kooks Signature Series headers from Marylandspeed.com on the car a year later and it made a bit of a difference. Not as much as some of the people on here would have you believe. 

A year after that I added DMH Low Profile e-cutouts (also from Marylandspeed) and the sound will get the law called on you, lol. I've got a LS3 heads and cam package with other bells and whistles from Texas-Speed so the sound is definitely louder then you would normally get with a stock heads cam setup. 

I will warn you though, after a year on the car, the DMH cutouts started rattling bad when I had them all the way closed. I didn't worry about it too much because the only time I close them all the way are when I pull up to a drive through to order food. If you play a little game with the switch and flick your fingernail across it a couple times they will seal the cutouts all the way. But if you just press the switch and hold it till they close and then let off, it rattles and taps like you got a hundred guys under the car playing on snare drums. 

DMH has a 4 year warranty but as long as I can keep playing the flicking nail game to get them to seal as needed I'm not worried about it. When I drive the car I keep them about half open all the time anyways. 100% open is just too loud/obnoxious and the sound isn't as crisp. I've been told there are screws or something you can tighten on the cutouts but I'm not crawling under the car for that. I took my car to the exhaust shop and had them professionally installed and if I feel the need to have the cutouts looked at, I'll just take the car back up to the shop and see what the guy has to say.


----------



## portillo408 (Jan 14, 2007)

I appreciate the feedback, I definitely going to look into the cutouts. Trying to get those headers next


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Try installing LT headers, catless midpipes 2.5 inch catback with H pipe, it will be loud. Add a supercharger, get it tuned and it will be real loud. Your neighbors will love you, local law enforcement too. Sounds best WOT.


----------

